# Calligraphy pen kit help



## NittanyLion (Aug 18, 2014)

I need options on a calligraphy pen with an ink cartridge.  I have someone who wants one.....the only option I see is the 5mm calligraphy nib from CSUsA paired with the Jr. Gent(or similar).

She does not want a dip pen.  Any other options?  Has anyone used this nib?  Thoughts on it if you have?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2014)

I've used the Nemosine 0.8mm calligraphic nib from xFountainPens.com but it's a #6 nib. (I think the Jr Gent only takes a #5 nib, but could be wrong on that.)

xFountainPens.com also sell sets of Knox nibs that include obliques, but again I think they are #6. They have an 'customer service chat' on the website, I found them helpful when I had a few questions.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 19, 2014)

I made my Wand Pen using an Osmiroid front section.  It's a calligraphy nib that takes a standard fountain pen cartridge or converter.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 19, 2014)

One thing I forgot to ask -- what exactly does your friend mean by "calligraphy"?

To some people, it means "italic script" -- to others it means "copperplate script". The nib requirements for them are quite different (square cut oblique versus fine point flexible.)

My earlier comment was based on nibs for "italic script". (I've never done flex nibs.)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 19, 2014)

I did a custom job for one of my customers using this very same nib from CSUSA. She likes the way it writes. I used it on a Baron kit.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 19, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> One thing I forgot to ask -- what exactly does your friend mean by "calligraphy"?
> 
> To some people, it means "italic script" -- to others it means "copperplate script". The nib requirements for them are quite different (square cut oblique versus fine point flexible.)
> 
> My earlier comment was based on nibs for "italic script". (I've never done flex nibs.)




Good point...I better clarify.  Thanks!


----------

